# Should i buy this Sony Bravia 46inches LED TV with minor problem?



## QARTS (Jan 27, 2018)

Hello,
Am looking out for one SOny Bravia TV but its with this minor problem that from the very right side of the TV few Lines appear which are barely visible when carefully observed.
So is it worth buying?
Also is there any probability that these lines might exaggerate in future?


----------



## Vya Domus (Jan 27, 2018)

We can't really vouch for anything. It's 100% your choice.

I'd personally not touch a TV with any display problem , I mean that's the literally the most important aspect of a TV.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 27, 2018)

I mean I bought a 60 inch TV for $50 that has one extremely minor line going down the middle that you can barely see unless the entire screen is banana yellow. To each their own.


----------



## QARTS (Jan 27, 2018)

Toothless said:


> I mean I bought a 60 inch TV for $50 that has one extremely minor line going down the middle that you can barely see unless the entire screen is banana yellow. To each their own.


Whoaa,,so what do u suggest?
Should i get this one?


----------



## Toothless (Jan 27, 2018)

Again, that's up to you if you feel like your money is worth a slightly/decently damaged tv.


----------



## QARTS (Jan 27, 2018)

Toothless said:


> Again, that's up to you if you feel like your money is worth a slightly/decently damaged tv.


Yepp,i wanna ask how was your experience with such a TV?
Any gradual progress in those lines?


----------



## qubit (Jan 27, 2018)

Is this a used TV? Is it off eBay? I'd be inclined not to buy it, as this is due to component failure somewhere. It wouldn't take much for complete failure, or for it to get a lot worse and then you have nothing.

Ultimately it's your gamble. Has an appropriate price reduction been made?


----------



## QARTS (Jan 27, 2018)

qubit said:


> Is this a used TV? Is it off eBay? I'd be inclined not to buy it, as this is due to component failure somewhere. It wouldn't take much for complete failure, or for it to get a lot worse and then you have nothing.
> 
> Ultimately it's your gamble. Has an appropriate price reduction been made?


I second that.
Am getting it for 10k INR,
so am kinda confused as the lines are barely minimum as of now but getting personal reviews here they might get even worse.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 27, 2018)

QARTS said:


> Yepp,i wanna ask how was your experience with such a TV?
> Any gradual progress in those lines?


No change since I got it a month ago, and it's used quite a bit every day.


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 30, 2018)

Don't. Almost every report I got from customers about screen problems was screen displaying lines, then whole segment became problematic and in the end the thing either got even worse or died entirely. It's not worth it.


----------



## qubit (Jan 30, 2018)

RejZoR said:


> Don't. Almost every report I got from customers about screen problems was screen displaying lines, then whole segment became problematic and in the end the thing either got even worse or died entirely. It's not worth it.


I recently bought a used 42" Panasonic plasma TV off a friend. He said that it shows a kind of "purple interference" at the top left occasionally, but I said no problem. Saw it for the first time yesterday for about a minute and then went away again. I agree that this is likely to get worse over time and the TV could fail (it's 7 years old) but in my case I'm not too bothered, since I only paid £25 for it. I've always wanted a plasma TV too, but they were always too expensive and now they don't make them any more. Beautiful picture.


----------



## R00kie (Jan 30, 2018)

Had a Samsung TV that had almost the same problem, at first it had a single vertical line, a couple of months later they have quadrupled. It's not worth it.


----------

